# CCMG and Critical Skills Visa



## asco86 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi guys, first post here - I did have a hunt for this info and couldn't find it elsewhere so any help would be greatly appreciated!

I am planning on a move to SA in the second half of next year. I have an immigration agency that are going to help me applying for a CSV. My experience is in call centre / customer service management.

Does anyone have any experience completing the skills assessment with the CCMG? I have to do the online test soon and I have no idea what to expect, so any advice here would be greatly appreciated! 

Second question is more general and relating to the one year initial visa granted. My understanding is when approved you have one year to find employment to gain the visa extensions. Does anyone know if that one year begins from the date that the visa is approved, or the date that you enter SA? As I may be getting the visa approved up to a few months before actually being ready to relocation, I am wondering if it's better to wait.

Thanks for any input or advice! ray2:


----------



## ayo (Mar 8, 2017)

i have 5 years CSV using CCMG.


----------



## Willyboy2018 (Jul 29, 2018)

I need assistance in preparing for CCMG assessment. Please can you assist me or is there any one here that can assist me.


----------

